# 4ft or 6ft range cord



## weatheredwood (Aug 9, 2007)

Is a 4ft range cord too short for a freestanding range? The local box stores sell the 6ft length. I found the 4ft length online for a lot cheaper.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

weatheredwood said:


> Is a 4ft range cord too short for a freestanding range? The local box stores sell the 6ft length. I found the 4ft length online for a lot cheaper.


 You don't suppose the cheaper one will still be to short.


----------



## weatheredwood (Aug 9, 2007)

Nealtw said:


> You don't suppose the cheaper one will still be to short.




???

I can't find the 4ft length locally. I can order it online. They only sell the 6ft length. I'm looking to see if I should just stick to a 6ft cord or go with the 4ft. What is the standard?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

weatheredwood said:


> ???
> 
> I can't find the 4ft length locally. I can order it online. They only sell the 6ft length. I'm looking to see if I should just stick to a 6ft cord or go with the 4ft. What is the standard?


 Most time the outlet is right there behind the stove and all you need is to pull the stove out far enough to access the plug. The 4 should be plenty


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Mine is 4 foot. It just depends on what you need. If your receptacle is directly behind the range, I see no reason for the extra.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Unless you plan on staying a svelte, slender, agile person, I would go with the 6' cord due to being able to completely pull the range out and work your way to the plug for maintenance. It's rough the older we get to climb over things, hang from our feet and do things teenagers can do.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

Chandler is right on. Many years ago an electrician told me a rule with all wiring what ever it is. Cords, box wiring, panel circuit wiring, outlets, receptacles and services ETC ETC. Longer is always better in electrical. Over the years this made sense and served me well. Your Choice.


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

Seems to me the price of a cord is pretty small compared to the price of the range . The guy I buy my appliances from matches the big box store on similar items and doesn’t charge for delivery or the cord. I think you will curse the day you cheaped out and bought the 4 foot cord.


----------

